# sprig ludwig bach mh 1993-2009



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

It is with deep sadness of his loss that i report that i lost my old dog sprig this week. he passed away at 16 1/2 years old. he was an amazing animal and most likely one of the oldest living master hunter retrievers in the country. he was more than a gun dog as my whole dog training business was built around him and the desire i had to train dogs as a pro came from the success I had with him. he would hunt waterfowl one day, chuckars the next. he was a superb grouse hunter but was most known for his legendary skills at hunting pheasants. he was certainly one in a million for more reasons than just hunting however. i wrote a short story about him on my website http://www.sprigkennels.net/sprig/

thanks
jeff


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Condolences. Sounds like you have a lot of fond memories.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm really sorry for your loss, Jeff. I'm sure you don't remember me, but I boarded the Lab in my Avatar at your place one time during a family vacation. Sprig introduced himself to me at the door. He seemed like a super nice animal and I could tell you were fond of him. I remember you had just a ton of dogs out in the kennels but only one was allowed inside. God be with you both 'til you meet again.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

What a beautiful lab. You are lucky to have had him for almost 17 years! Its impossible to replace that first good dog but hopefully some of his pups will have some of the same characteristics.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like he lived a rich full life with many hunts under his belt. You and him were/are very lucky to have had one another. My condolences.


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

Very sorry to Jeff for the loss of a great one. I feel fortunate that my Blaze is the son of Sprig and he is a very fine dog himself.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Sorry for you loss he was a great looking dog. I hope my old girl lives as long as sprig.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks everybody. it has been a hard week for me getting over this big loss. it is getting a bit easier each day though. some of his pups did take on many of his traits, with the most of which going to one of his sons floyd, which i actually just bred a couple of weeks ago so hopefully a couple of those grandpups of sprig will carry on the traits that made him such a great dog.

travis, by the way, i just talked to rob henry and he already has 3 passes for next years master national on buck and his female star has 3 for her senior title. we are still planning on breeding buck to one of sprig's granddaughters this witner


----------

